# VW T25/3 Auto Sleeper.



## 93352 (May 1, 2005)

Just a thread starter for any T25/3 owners pasing through. I've stripped and re-fitted an 87 Pop Top and have now re-assembled my latest 86 high-top. Anyone wanting any info on a refit or repairs I'd be happy to oblige.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Nice work kite surfer - (A mate of mine kite surfes from a home build T3)

we have the daughter of yours - on the T4

Tell me, did you redo the AS decals on the roof etc? I'd be interested to know since ours have started peeling :roll: 

Cheers

A


----------



## 93352 (May 1, 2005)

Chugga I think the roof decals are sprayed on? I'll check but I know the body wrap is sprayed on cause I was considering a respray with my last A/S T3 because of this. In fact thinking about it, I'm pretty sure it is all sprayed on. When I polished a couple of months ago it was cracking and peeling like paint and so made a mental note to get another strip ordered up.

I payed around £17 for the brown stripe around my last T3 A/S. Then I payed for the thin white pin to egde it off. Rather than pay the earth for an original stripe I can make a photo shoot of how to apply it if you wish. I'll be doing it before winter so let me know.

As for the kitesurfing, I'm lame right now after having a discectomy 6 weeks ago. If the surgeon knew I were going to sleep in a camper he'd dis-own me 8O but needs must! I won't know if I can kitesurf again until late October and if I can't, I'll be selling my outfit. Shame again cause it was only a few weeks old when I injured my back! Not through kitesurfing I must add, more to do with jumping from the roof of my works van! I must remember, I'm 38 NOT 18!!  

You know, I was talking with a friend today who has a bay window and he admitted to wanting a T4. His words were "It's either a T4 or a big Mig welder" :lol: He was even persuading me to take the same route. I say admitted cause you know how some air-heads are about water cooled. I'm not sure what age your van is but good T3s are increasing in value now. It'll be the T4 next............

I'll check out them decals for you tomorrow.

G.


----------



## 97270 (Jan 14, 2006)

I thought the auto sleeper livery did nothing for beige ,the top looked huge.All white looks ok.

*Before*








*after*


----------



## joneser (Jun 25, 2005)

*can i see inside?*

it looks beautiful i have a pop top one! can you show me inside as i am a very nosey parker.


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

High Kite

Thanks for the reply but its not the actual coloured bit of the decals thats the problem its the 'varnish' top surface thats peeling off like a bad suntan!! Ill try and take a pic soon. A photo shoot would be good mate give me a few tips. I suppose its a full redo which I dont really want to do but oh well. As for the kitesurfing what a shame and bad luck there dude! Yep the T4 is rapidly becoming a classic in its own right and hopefully increasing in value.

A


----------



## 93352 (May 1, 2005)

Chugga.
Sorry not for replying sooner matey. I logged on a few weeks ago and up came the fee required thingy. I removed it from my favourites straight away! Not until I heard through another site that you could still use this forum without subscription did I realise. Doh!

I should have made that earlier post clearer. I didn't re-build the interior, I removed and then replaced it. This one I've made more changes to than the last and if anyone wants pics do ask!
I jsut re-made the curtains to a far better spec than the originals with elsticated sliding door curtains for those trips out in the wee hours! Saves having to undo the curtain and gives enough flex to lift over your head when coming in or out.
Next is a full upholstery make over and than later in the year were selling her. A T4 LWB home conversion has to be the way to go. 

K.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We swapped our '68 Danbury for our T4, it was a lovely van, but it is so original we were going to wear it out with all the use we were giving it! Also I felt in need of proper kitchen with fridge/freezer, and insulated pop top as we were using it in the winter (old one had very tall cloth top!)
We borrowed it back last weekend  http://www.newbeetle.org.uk/justbuggin2/viewtopic.php?t=6503


----------

